# Best Air Fresheners you use



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I use the the yellow vanilla tree and leave the bag on and slowly peal away plastic for two or three days not to make it too strong- tons and tons of complimentary feedback. I also carry a can of axe daily fragrance excitement I spray here and there and the late night women LOVE and always say "smells so good in here"


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Little trees, bayside breeze. I always keep scents fresh and not overpowering for those that may be sensitive.


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

Strawberry Little Trees. Best to keep it on the shifter and not on the rear view mirror like most drivers. If they compliment me on the smell and ask what it is, I usually just tell them "I don't know. The car has smelled this way since the day I bought it".


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SalCoughdrop said:


> Strawberry Little Trees. Best to keep it on the shifter and not on the rear view mirror like most drivers. If they compliment me on the smell and ask what it is, I usually just tell them "I don't know. The car has smelled this way since the day I bought it".


 yep, I hang mine on the turn signal headlight arm on my car


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Off topic but a funny story.
A few years ago I rented a small house. Upon moving in I discovered the previous tennant left something for me, fleas! So off to walmart for some raid. Sprayed everywhere and it did the trick. Sometime later my landlord is over and she says: "It smells so good in here. What did you use?" Umm....bug spray. The look on her face was priceless!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I use the febreze vent clips, clean linen fragrance. Pax seem to like it. 

One ride, before I started using them, the pax complemented the smell of my car and asked what it was.

I responded with, 'most of my pax apparently showered today'. It was all smelling of soap and shampoo.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ozium new car smell. That's it.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

^^^ Ozium works great. You only need to spray one or two very short bursts. It smells strong at first but quickly subsides.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Febreeze Tropical Breeze twice a night....


----------



## Jettero (Aug 10, 2017)

Febreeze vent clips


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

MHR said:


> I use the febreze vent clips, clean linen fragrance. Pax seem to like it.
> 
> One ride, before I started using them, the pax complemented the smell of my car and asked what it was.
> 
> I responded with, 'most of my pax apparently showered today'. It was all smelling of soap and shampoo.


Ah, Febreze Linen & Sky - I use this as well. Works awesome, and I've gotten many compliments on the smell of my car.

-John, cigarette smoker


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Termie said:


> Ah, Febreze Linen & Sky - I use this as well. Works awesome, and I've gotten many compliments on the smell of my car.
> 
> -John, cigarette smoker


Yep... Linen is the best vent clip smell for sure


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

I keep a 3 dollar fabreze spray for the smelly pax. Lasts longer than the trees.



jgiun1 said:


> Yep... Linen is the best vent clip smell for sure


I also use linen. I always get compliments on that.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Off topic but a funny story.
> A few years ago I rented a small house. Upon moving in I discovered the previous tennant left something for me, fleas! So off to walmart for some raid. Sprayed everywhere and it did the trick. Sometime later my landlord is over and she says: "It smells so good in here. What did you use?" Umm....bug spray. The look on her face was priceless!


You know...for a little guy...

You sure chase a lot of rabbits...8>)

And I like ocean breeze...

Rakos








PS. This picture reminds me of you...8>)


----------



## FayezHadraj (Nov 29, 2017)

I use Areon Perfume "Black Forest" it's perfect and all PAX like it


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Febreeze vent clips in cabin. Linen softener sheets hidden in trunk. Ozium spray for the really stinky pax (after they exit my vehicle, of course).


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, Ozium is the 'special occasion' scent of choice for the discerning rideshare driver.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MHR said:


> Yes, Ozium is the 'special occasion' scent of choice for the discerning rideshare driver.


They could rename Ozium to...

Monkey crap and it would still work...

And probably sell more of it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## TallTravelDude (Apr 11, 2016)

I take essential oils (e.g. jasmine, frangipani, lemongrass, etc), dab a few drops on a square of tissue paper, the slot it into my driver side air vent. Tons of compliments on the fresh, natural scents.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I always use Black Ice tree air freshener and I keep it under my drivers seat and and crack it a cm every week because you don't want the smell to be overwhelming but noticeable. I always crack my window every couple rides to let my car air out. 

It always reminds me of the Black Ice skit from key and peele too lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> I always use Black Ice tree air freshener and I keep it under my drivers seat and and crack it a cm every week because you don't want the smell to be overwhelming but noticeable. I always crack my window every couple rides to let my car air out.
> 
> It always reminds me of the Black Ice skit from key and peele too lol


You know you have made a great point...

Before I get to pax...I down all windows...

And do a complete air change...

Works wonders to clear out...

Any overwhelming smells...

Including my own...little old monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Yeah me too I always open the window between trips


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I always use Black Ice tree air freshener and I keep it under my drivers seat and and crack it a cm every week because you don't want the smell to be overwhelming but noticeable. I always crack my window every couple rides to let my car air out.
> 
> It always reminds me of the Black Ice skit from key and peele too lol


That's the drakar noir in a bottle smell....love black ice.
In my youth, my wife would drop her pants after we got home riding my sports cars with black ice under each seat. I think single guys need to take note of these posts to have panty parties after a trip. Black ice and axe excitement.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

some of that citrus spray stuff, i will have to report back with brand, but who doesn't like the smell of citrus?


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I drive with the windows down if someone odorous has been in the car, to the next pickup. I have Ozium in case of EMERGENCY!


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Jean Nate from the dollar store


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Warm silent carne asada farts


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Saltyoldman said:


> Warm silent carne asada farts


Aren't those the ones that linger...

And if they are REALLY good...

They make you see colors...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Aren't those the ones that linger...
> 
> And if they are REALLY good...
> 
> ...


The trick is if you feel a super warm one then inhale the fart back in your butt and close your butt cheeks asap.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> The trick is if you feel a super warm one then inhale the fart back in your butt and close your butt cheeks asap.


Since when do monkeys...

Have that much butt control...

Your silly...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Yankee candle leather vent clips, all new riders compliment me about it and ask what year my car is.

Anyone using vent clips I suggest putting the I'm unused clips in a Ziploc bag so the stay fresher longer


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MercDuke said:


> I drive with the windows down if someone odorous has been in the car, to the next pickup. I have Ozium in case of EMERGENCY!


Specifically "Original." The others seem less effective to me.


----------



## BigSlim (Dec 1, 2017)

I use California Scents/Santa Barbara Berry. Never had a complaint. All compliments


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> That's the drakar noir in a bottle smell....love black ice.
> In my youth, my wife would drop her pants after we got home riding my sports cars with black ice under each seat. I think single guys need to take note of these posts to have panty parties after a trip. Black ice and axe excitement.


axe LOLyeah definitely from Pittsburgh


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

the best air freshener is not having paxs in my car anymore


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

htboston said:


> the best air freshener is not having paxs in my car anymore


Hey... that's cheating...8>)

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

fusionuber said:


> axe LOLyeah definitely from Pittsburgh


Come on....that's low dude.....I pick up people all the time here from Philadelphia and they say it's cleaner and nicer than your city....also our town smaller, but no vacancies in town for businesses.....heard there's a lot empty town buildings there. We're also identical to your city in every way.

Either way I would take a PA Superbowl


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I also use the linens vent clips.

Always getting compliments. I can't even smell it anymore but I know it works.

Wiping my butt with moist flushable wipes helps also... Oh wait that was another thread


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Ozium new car smell. That's it.


I like the rain fresh or vanilla


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

ozium only


----------



## TwoWeeks (Nov 20, 2017)




----------

